# free lighting plot software



## Hughesie (May 18, 2006)

hey guys,

i was wondering if you knew where i could find even a demo (that doesn't just last 30 days) of a lighting plot program

i don't mind the 30 day one but i need to use it in more than thirty days so i could download it later but i don't want to

the ones i have been looking at

Softplot
Stardraw Lighting 2D


----------



## disc2slick (May 20, 2006)

Well you can look into MacLux Pro, if you have a mac. It's free completely, but does not do a whole lot. I have it but have not played around with it too much, since I have vectorworks.

-dan


----------



## Hughesie (May 20, 2006)

hey 

with a bit of searching i have found one program that is free

it is called microlux light

http://www.luxart.com/download.htm

i am about to download it to see what it's like

hope this helps some other people in my position


----------



## Inaki2 (May 20, 2006)

I used Luxart years ago when it run off DOS (remember DOS kids?). It was a pain back then, but this newer version seems decent enough. its good they've done that.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 7, 2006)

*UPDATE: free lighting plot software*

hey everyone,

i enquried about the software suggested by me and emailed the person who was selling the software and was given a choice buy the program or get it for free and add lights to the database i took one look at the light database they had and said that i would do it i will design the symbles for the lights

i am currently adding Selecon (they had none) and then i will move on to adding Strand lighting

having been able to sample the software in it's full capacity i belive it is a good buy but if you have the money for Vectorworks i would buy vectorworks

i wonder if they need their database updated?


----------



## dwt1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello:

Vectorworks is a standout product and they, like other higher end programs are constantly updating their databases. Also, Steve Shelly at Lime Light has symbol updates for Vectorworks. What program did you opt for?

Good luck,

dwt1


----------



## Radman (Jun 7, 2006)

dwt1 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Vectorworks is a standout product and they, like other higher end programs are constantly updating their databases. Also, Steve Shelly at Lime Light has symbol updates for Vectorworks. What program did you opt for?
> 
> ...


Look at the post right before yours...


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 17, 2006)

i was offered and took the offer with Microlux


----------



## mbandgeek (Jul 12, 2006)

Just do what i did Make a template in MS paint of your fixtures and make another template (in MS paint) of your theater. Save a blank copy of your theaater and copy and paste fixtures into your theater template.


----------

